# Hitching femme



## heywaitwhatt (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey!

I'm a genderfluid femme looking for some advice from other femmes/women on hitching alone! Any rules of thumb? I've hitched so far twice and out of sheer luck both times i got picked up by middle aged women who had histories hitching..


----------



## Wingsday (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm more of a fag ig, but mostly the usual stuff, ask them where they're headed first, keep your pack with you, sharp in your pocket, dont be afraid to turn down rides if they give you a bad vibe, dont hitch at night. Stay safe out there


----------



## Deleted member 25218 (May 5, 2021)

heywaitwhatt said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a genderfluid femme looking for some advice from other femmes/women on hitching alone! Any rules of thumb? I've hitched so far twice and out of sheer luck both times i got picked up by middle aged women who had histories hitching..


trans-femme. usual things, having a knife of something of the sort in view can help.


----------



## croc (May 5, 2021)

Knife/weapons on ur right side, away from the driver


----------



## Scabotage (May 8, 2021)

Honestly, I would have my phone visible and talk out loud to where they could hear me describe the make model n license of the vehicle and the person. Even if the phone wasn’t working. If they got weird, I would pass. If I got a weird vibe, pass. Always hand my hand on my knife/pepper spray ready regardless. Stay safe.


----------



## Honey Crust (May 16, 2021)

Trans femme here. I have a tendency to dress in a way to make others perceive me as more masculine when I hitch, and I end up looking as such anyway due to lack of shaving my face. I wear my knife on my right hip, and keep it visible, and within easy access. Trust the fuck out of your gut!


----------



## otch0z (Jun 30, 2021)

Cis woman here, what I've began doing is asking people if i can take a picture of their plate to send it to my friend (i send it along with the where from and where to info). If they say no ill pass.
It's good because if you disappear your friend will know where you were last + the driver knows that somewhere you have a friend who knows so if they had bad intentions they won't pick you up
I'm pretty sure that trick saved my ass one time. 
Stay safe and have fun !


----------



## sydaavicious (Jul 9, 2021)

have your phone charged. try and snap a photo of the license plate before you get in if you can. ALWAYS keep a knife on your hip. if a man keeps insisting he get you a shower they’re usually trying to sleep with you— that’s a weird one but it’s proved true enough, sometimes being dirty is a good defense against unwanted advances. don’t hitchhike at night! if you’re by yourself i suggest that you try and scout out a camp before it gets dark— try and find somewhere hidden, but not so far out and isolated that you wouldn’t be able to get help pretty quickly should you need it. if something seems weird, trust your instincts, stay calm, and ask nicely to be dropped off as soon as possible. be wary of drinks or anything open that you haven’t had an eye on from the time it was purchased. don’t be so scared you’re going to come across as rude that you let yourself waltz into a trap— if someone is a safe person, they’re probably not going to take it personally if you’re looking out for your own safety.


----------



## Roadtroll (Aug 15, 2021)

Im n.b. and i just started hitching while out.
Imho just watch your bqck q bit more but dont be paranoid.
Be yourself. Not your identity if u get my point.

Ive had a fab time so far and honestly it was way better then all my years hitching in the closet.


----------



## CasterWizard (Sep 7, 2021)

When I first started hitching alone, I wouldn't get in a car with a single dude. Don't feel like you have to take any ride that comes, if you're in the right place someone else will stop! I also usually ask the driver where they are headed before I tell them where I'm trying to go, you can tell a lot about someone just by that (for example, if they are saying whatever it takes to get you in their car that'd be a sketchier ride). Dressing a little more masculine can help me feel safe, jeans and a hat, that way if someone is seeing me from the distance from which they are making the decision whether to pick me up, I don't look cute or femme.


----------



## hoebosto (Nov 20, 2021)

lots of good advice here! i also like to get a pic of the license plate/send to a friend as well and be transparent about doing so. if it weirds them out then you shouldn't be taking up a ride with them. i also like the advice about asking a person where they are headed first. and of course dressing more masculine..i always feel safer when i'm wearing a belt and am relatively 'frumpy' looking. and on that belt is my knife and some pepper spray concealed as well.


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Aug 24, 2022)

I can definitely see how taking a picture of the driver's license is a good technique under any honest circumstances, but there's always the off chance that the person driving the vehicle is not the person that is registered to the vehicle.

I'm definitely not discouraging this technique! I'm saying be prepared to defend yourself in the event that the person behind the wheel isn't that worried about you taking a picture of the license plate for nefarious reasons you may not find out until after you get in the vehicle. Don't underestimate your intuition! Trust your gut!


----------

